# Dr Colorchips vs Paints4U



## Nel1333 (Mar 13, 2012)

I need to repair some stone chips on my mk5 Seat Ibiza. Some people have used paints 4 u kit and say its good. However I have not used a polishing machine as of yet. I have recently seen Dr Colorchips and it looks amazingly easy to use whilst giving good results. The only thing is that they are based in the States and it is a bit more expensive.
Has anyone used these kits and which is best to use?


----------



## Nel1333 (Mar 13, 2012)

bumb!


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Heard nothing but good things from the paints4u kits, but haven't used either presonally


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Havent used the kits but their aerosols/paint match are great. :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

paints4u for me :thumb:


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

Nel1333 said:


> bumb!


Have you got a cold?

Just kidding! Another for Paints4U.

Well impressed.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

i had the paints4u kit for some stone chips and i couldn't fault it


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Never used paints4u kits.
But everyone I know that has used them has sworn by them and rated them highly. :thumb:


----------



## Nel1333 (Mar 13, 2012)

Paints 4 U it is then! do I need a DA for it as well?


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

If your car has road rash then Dr colorchips or Chipex kit is good.If its just a couple of chips then any touch up kit would do, either from Paints4U or dealer


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I normally use paints 4 u as well..

except for silver... they can't ever seem to match that... but I think anyone has some issues with that colour.... all I know is theirs is s***e

:thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

in paint 4 u in the Car touch up area they got Touchup Paint & Clear Lacquer kit and Aerosol Colour & 30ml G3 Compound, what is the diference betwen this too? are they to be used in diferent situations?


----------



## Matttrance28 (Mar 20, 2012)

i used paints4u before and i must say it was good quality, so i advise them


----------

